# Colossal White Bass Trip!



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I had the good fortune to join 2Cool member mirage (Rex) and 2Cool sponsor Get the Net (Simon) on a white bass trip today. I normally fish inshore saltwater so this was a first for me.

Rex picked me up in Pearland around 4:50 AM and we headed North. We met up with Simon and were on the water by 7:30 AM and motored to a spot where he has recently been successful. We slowly drifted with the help of the trolling motor and covered water looking for our first bite.

It was slow at first but Simon assured us that things normally heat up as the sun gets higher in the sky. Sure enough, Rex hooked up with the first fish and that was all she wrote. We had our 2 man limit by 9AM. We probably caught about 100 white bass today!

I am grateful to Rex for inviting me and Simon for the education. I highly recommend considering Simon as he is easy going, patient and very educational.

Tight lines 2Cool!


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a blast with you guys thanks for coming out!!!


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Way to go simon


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great, guys! Water looks good. I'll have to come up this weekend and scare them off. Always a day late and a dollar short seems here lately!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your an animal 
Way to go.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow. That was a great trip.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

:bounce::bounce:Can't wait, can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have been tied down with this:

She will be old enough to take or leave soon.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Simon I swear you have gills!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have been tied down with this:
> 
> She will be old enough to take or leave soon.


Put a doggie life jacket on that sweet girl and go get 'em WBF!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

We are making white bass ceviche, cubes are currently soaking in lime juice. The fried is off the charts!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> Put a doggie life jacket on that sweet girl and go get 'em WBF!


My wife bought one for our bluetick coonhound. She also bought her a seat belt for dogs, yes they have them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> We are making white bass ceviche, cubes are currently soaking in lime juice. The fried is off the charts!


Be careful with freshwater ceviche. Fish looks great though!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

10-4


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

And if you halves the lime, you should cutting the other way ...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mckeeman said:


> And if you halves the lime, you should cutting the other way ...


There is that!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

That fried fish sure made me hungry, looks great. I'll pass on the other.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Zeitgeist, *some time in the future try frying some using basic Saltine cracker crumbs in place of corn meal or flour. Saltines can be put in zip lock bag and crushed, or better yet pulverized in a blender. Just an opinion, but I love it that way.


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Parasite Ceviche.... I'm out! I hate to waste fish, but I don't want to be a host! Tossing out my marinated white bass cubes when I get home... I'll know better next time. See what happens when a Salty guy goes Fresh!

Thanks again for the great trip Simon, I'll be back!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

mirage said:


> Parasite Ceviche.... I'm out! I hate to waste fish, but I don't want to be a host! Tossing out my marinated white bass cubes when I get home... I'll know better next time. See what happens when a Salty guy goes Fresh!
> 
> Thanks again for the great trip Simon, I'll be back!


Rex, I am working from home today so will be having marinated baked white bass for lunch. Will advise! :brew2:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *Zeitgeist, *some time in the future try frying some using basic Saltine cracker crumbs in place of corn meal or flour. Saltines can be put in zip lock bag and crushed, or better yet pulverized in a blender. Just an opinion, but I love it that way.


Thanks for the heads up! I will try that. The fried I made reminded me of croaker or whiting. Very flaky.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Be careful with freshwater ceviche. Fish looks great though!


Thanks for the heads up! After a little research, including the parasite that attacks your kidneys, I replaced it with red snapper.

Also, cleared it through Captain Dave and he said hail no!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OK! I had the ingredients so replace the bass with red snapper. It is good!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *Zeitgeist, *some time in the future try frying some using basic Saltine cracker crumbs in place of corn meal or flour. Saltines can be put in zip lock bag and crushed, or better yet pulverized in a blender. Just an opinion, but I love it that way.


 I totally agree. Originally I put them in a gallon Ziploc, and then went over them with a rolling pin. About 5 or 6 years ago, I switched to using the blender method. Pre crush them a little before going into the blender. If you need to poke them, to get them to circulate in the blender... Don't hit the moving blades.









The saltines have enough salt so just add pepper and or Cajun seasoning.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice meat haul. I'm hungry now.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I had to google ceviche. Never knew it was raw fish.


----------

